# Chesapeake Bay Crabs From This Morning



## zippy12 (Jul 4, 2018)

After picking some for lunch this was my share of what was left...
Thanks Mother Nature!







These will be picked and turned into crab cakes...  BUt I have to get some English muffins to put the cake on


----------



## briggy (Jul 4, 2018)

Man do we love some crab....great score!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2018)

I too love blue crabs, are they nice and full?  Boil 'em or steam 'em?


----------



## motocrash (Jul 4, 2018)

Yessir zip!
Definitely show us the cakes too;)


----------



## zippy12 (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## mike5051 (Jul 4, 2018)

That is some fine lumb crab!  

Mike


----------



## zippy12 (Jul 4, 2018)

Mike my fingers are sliced up but tomorrow crab cakes should make up for it


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 4, 2018)

A big pile of fresh crab meat will make for a very short memory of damaged picking fingers.  And that is a great looking tub of crab.


----------



## motocrash (Jul 4, 2018)

Salivating! Hell,I'd lightly sprinkle some Old Bay,drizzle a wee bit of butter and eat it with a fork :D:eek:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 5, 2018)

Yup butter and old bay works find. Crab cakes oh yell. Just wish they were ore plentiful here in MD where I live. Season has not been good. I see that some of those are female which recreational crabs in MD are not allowed to catch and now the commercial guys have a limit.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2018)

Gosh that crab meat looks fantastic!
It's so expensive down here, even stone crab claws are expensive & they are everywhere during the season.
Al


----------



## zippy12 (Jul 5, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> I see that some of those are female which recreational crabs in MD are not allowed to catch and now the commercial guys have a limit.



All were male but I was surprised one female made it in the bunch.  Normally we throw those back...

Glad everyone enjoyed the pictures...  Can't wait for crab cakes tonight!


----------



## xray (Jul 5, 2018)

Looks great! I just did this last week since I had some crabs from VA.

Once I got done pickin’, the leftover crabs where cleaned...my crab cake consisted of forming a mound of meat and pouring melted butter over.

I’ll be waiting for the crab cake photo.


----------

